# Hitman 4 minimum requirements



## executioner (Sep 20, 2006)

What is the minimum requirement for hitman 4 to run ?will it run in my 845gvsr
onboard graphix.i have 640mb ram and p4 2 Ghz processor.
    Please tell


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Sep 20, 2006)

hitman 4 requires a  Direct3D 9 compliant card supporting pixel shader 2.0 eg. geforce fx or radeon 9500 so if i were you i wouldnt get my hopes up.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 20, 2006)

The minimum system requirements are as follows:

	OPERATING SYSTEM:
Microsoft Windows 2000/ Microsoft Windows XP (admin rights required) 95/98/ME/NT not supported. CPU:
Pentium 4 1.5GHz or Athlon XP equivalent 
RAM:
512MB system Memory 
GRAPHICS:
Direct3D 9 compliant cards supporting pixel shader 2.0 (nVidia GeForce FX or ATi Radeon 9500) SOUND:
Direct X compatible sound card 
DVD-ROM:
DVD-ROM drive
HARD DRIVE:
5GB Free Space 
INPUT DEVICES:
Keyboard and mouse


----------



## Stalker (Sep 21, 2006)

it wont work on an 845............requires a gfx card supporting pixel shader 2.0


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 15, 2006)

I found out the hard way that this game doesnt run on hypermemory cards with playable fps. Even the game menu shows mouse lag.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 15, 2006)

The mouse lag in the menu has been taken care of by the 1.2 patch.


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 15, 2006)

wud the game work on my system?
p4 2.53 GHZ
256 mb RAM
Geforce fx 5200 128 mb


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 15, 2006)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> wud the game work on my system?
> p4 2.53 GHZ
> 256 mb RAM
> Geforce fx 5200 128 mb



Yeah @ medium settings and 800X600 Resolution.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 15, 2006)

no, you will end up playing the game at best 640x480 lowest due to your GPU and RAM.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 15, 2006)

I've seen blood money go in frames @ 800 at med on a config of 512 RAM & 128 MB 6200TC


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 15, 2006)

blademast3r said:
			
		

> wud the game work on my system?
> p4 2.53 GHZ
> 256 mb RAM
> Geforce fx 5200 128 mb


Yes, once you install the v. 1.2 patch, it will run easily. You will just have to disable Shader Models or put it to bare minimum. Other settings, you can tweak till you get the best of performance and eye candy.

I am playing on an almost similar system. The only difference are that mine is a P4 1.5 Ghz and my 5200 has 256 Mb RAM on it.

This is my config file for Blood Money v. 1.2



> StartUpperPos 0,0
> DefaultScene=HitmanBloodMoney.gms
> 
> Resolution 800x600
> ...


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Stalker (Oct 16, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Yes, once you install the v. 1.2 patch, it will run easily. You will just have to disable Shader Models or put it to bare minimum. Other settings, you can tweak till you get the best of performance and eye candy.
> 
> I am playing on an almost similar system. The only difference are that mine is a P4 1.5 Ghz and my 5200 has 256 Mb RAM on it.



r u sure??.........will try out the demo then...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 16, 2006)

If you are going to try the demo, be sure to apply the demo patch as well.


----------

